# Non-fading brown



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Chili and I went to the local dog boutique yesterday. She is pushing 9 years old. I have her younger (6+) sister and neice (4) who are just as dark.
I tried to get good shots for the store owner, she has amazing dog cookies there!
Carole


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

That is a beautiful dog, really nice brown and the cookies, yam :hungry:


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Excellent Brown! You didn't happen to ask for the pedigree did you?


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

You wouldn't expect a holding brown from this pedigree-
http://www.phrdatabase.com/cgi_bin/...andards&name=Carole Janes Chili Pepper&gens=5


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Yikes! What a mess of a pedigree! I do know though that Graphic Manifesto in known for producing very dark Browns.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Very smart girl eyeing those goodies up. She looks great too.


----------



## akbirdy (Sep 15, 2009)

What a doll. That deep brown at her age is amazing! And those look like some AWESOME doggy treats!!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Chili's about the darkest I have ever seen. Beautiful color!!! And love her eyeing the cookies.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

What do you look for in a dog that will maintain their color? The Silver, Red, Brown. I love the Silver they are so pristine!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

From what I understand it's genetic and you can't really know by just looking at a puppy.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Sometimes you can tell if you have pups to compare.
At first blush, these all look the same, but the 2 with arrows are very dark brown. Next is a pic of Widget at 4, the pup in the middle.


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Widget is gorgeous. Very nice!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

beautiful dog!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Pretty dog! She is dark. 

So, what makes her pedigree a "mess?"

Still wondering what color my girly will be. For sure not a solid brown, I can tell that already.


----------

